# 25-20 YEP!! you read it right 25-20



## Mike Bosmans (Feb 25, 2004)

Has anyone every shot one? They are neat little toys!! Here in Wisconsin I can only fins ammo for them from Winchester in a 86 grain hollow point, from the searching I have done online, that is the only factory ammo I can get. I am not a reloader and really don't want to start but my local dealer stocks the round for $89.99 for a box of 50.

I see this gun as a neat little plinking toy and sometime use it for coyotes. I know it is a futile round with something like 86" of drop at 300 yards but I keep it under 100 yrds and just have fun. A scope is our of the question for it because of the trajectory and because it is a 1886 Winchester lever with a walnut stock and the octagon barrel, there will be no drilling and tapping on this baby. Besides, the flip up rear peep sight is a novelty that I love for it's accuracy.

Just wondering if anyone else has one and what ammo they have found for it.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 28, 2004)

I let it slip through my hands, but up until last year I had a lever action Marln 1894CL chambered in 25-20. About 10 years ago Marlin produced a few, a very few, of the 1894CL in 25-20, 32-20, and .218 Bee. The ammo I used was Remington Express 86 grain Soft Point. It was a joy to carry and a hoot to shoot.

Nitro


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Not saying that it isnt a superb catridge. But rifle brass is hard to find, and they no longer make ammo for it anymore. YOu might think of casting your own bullets!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

what do the numbers signify? like in the 25-05 or the 30-06. does the first number signify how heavy the bullet is and then the second the amount of powder?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

The first number is the caliber, it varies it diffrent catridges for the 2nd number.

Rifles like the 25-20, 32-40, 45-70 and others the 2nd # is the amount of powder.

In guns like the 30-06 the 06' just refers to the first rifle it was chambered for in the year 1906.

Once again it varies with each catridges just research it if your not sure


----------



## GunGopher (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello,

I'd be happy to find you any 25-20 you want and I can probably get it for a good bit less than that. It is a fantastic cartridge that is far more useful then it is usually given credit for. What are you shooting it in?

Mike


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Minnisota lists the 25-20 as legal for deer. What do you think?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Sorry, consider this a post-script. The was cartridges are named is a favorite passtime of mine. 25-20 is a carry-over from blackpowder days. 25 caliber, 20 grains of black powder. Then there is the 30-06, which as stated above is from 30 caliber, year of acceptance, 1906, or just '06. Any other 06 started life as a variation of the 30-06 (necked down to 25, or 27 caliber). How the 308 winchester started??? But some variations use the same system, such as 7mm-08 (308 necked down to 7mm). Then just to confuse us, one companies necked down 24 caliber and called it the 243 win, or up to 35 caliber and called it the 358 win. Then there are the mm designations, usually listed by caliber (in mm) and length, like the 7mmx57 (7mm caliber by 57 mm long). Confusing enough. Bottom line, make sure the designation is exact before you put it in your gun, if you don't know the variations.


----------



## Ross.co (Jan 19, 2006)

This response is a long ways down the road but, I have owned a 25-20 in a Marlin 1894-cl for 12 years. I am happy to say that all critters that I have shot have been quickly and cleanly dispatched with this gun. The reason I purchased this rig was being in close proximity to inhabited areas, the caliber offered moderate effective range, low noise and perfect medicine on critters up to 40+ pound Racoons. This is my favourite bush gun!!!

Rossco


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

keep it in MINT condition.

Winchester rifles will be no more after this year. :-?

Then maybee everyone will stop B.S.'ing about PRE 64 Winchesters...and move on to Pre 2006 Winchesters...


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The 25-20 is a sweet little round that CAN take small deer out to 75 yrds or so with proper placement. Here's a couple links for ya'. 
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_4_50/ai_113853247
http://www.grafs.com/metallic/681
http://www.grafs.com/ammo/product/17731
$37 bucks for 50 rounds.
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/25-20win.php

I think it's best to get some brass and a small reloading set up and load your own. It's a lot cheaper if you do. Congrats on the new gun. 
:beer:


----------

